

Secret Service Investigating Fox News Hack - andrewcross
http://mashable.com/2011/07/05/secret-service-investigating-fox-news-hack/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
jeggers5
Do they just post this stuff up on the bulletin board? Surely they'd want to
keep this a secret?

But no, "HEY LOOK EVERYBODY WE'RE DOING SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE"

